# ASO - Aston Minerals



## System (8 March 2011)

Western Manganese Limited (WMN) is an Australian based, Indonesian focused exploration company. WMN currently hold the rights to two manganese exploration tenements near Atembua in West Timor, Indonesia.

http://www.westernmanganese.com


----------



## springhill (6 August 2012)

*Re: WMN - Western Manganese*

MC - $6m
SP - 32c
Shares - 23m
Options - 20m
Cash - $1.7m

*Genesis Manganese Project – included on Clean and Clear List*
WMN holds an option to acquire 51% of the Genesis tenement. The Company has continued its community relations campaign in Toli-Toli, Sulawesi where the Genesis Project is located.
Subsequent to the June 2012 quarter, the Company announced it had received confirmation of “Clean and Clear” status of its Genesis tenement from the Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources of the Republic of Indonesia (MEMR).
The Genesis Project has attracted interest from other parties as it is an IUP production license listed as “Clean and Clear”. There are only a limited number of manganese licenses in Indonesia listed as “Clean and Clear” by the MEMR. WMN is currently evaluating its plans regarding the Genesis Tenement.

*Other Project Acquisition Opportunities – Coal*
One of the objectives of Western Manganese Limited, as outlined in its December 2010 IPO Prospectus, is to also acquire interests or part thereof in nonmanganese projects. During the quarter, the Company has been actively looking at project acquisition opportunities in coal.
WMN management has identified that Indonesia’s thermal coal industry, the largest sector in the Indonesian Mining Industry has changed significantly. The combination of lower coal prices and less consumption by China and India, and uncertainty regarding newly announced amendments to the Indonesian Mining Laws and regulations as well as proposed taxes has created confusion and eroded confidence amongst some of the tenement holders. WMN’s management team, especially those that have joined the Company since the Board reshuffle, have extensive experience in the Indonesian Coal Industry. Management has concluded that the current market conditions described above have fostered a highly advantageous scenario for acquiring tenements. The current situation has created a “buyer’s market” which the Company feels it is well positioned to take advantage of.
During the quarter, WMN was offered not less than 28 coal tenements for review. Of these 28 coal tenements, the Company has chosen to further review 11 tenements. These 11 opportunities range from greenfields tenements to currently producing mines with further exploration potential:

IUP 1 ------ 5,000Ha tenement, High Calorific Value (CV) coal in East Kalimantan
IUP 2 ------ 5,000Ha tenement, High CV coal in East Kalimantan
IUP 3 ------ 4,951Ha tenement, High CV coal in East Kalimantan
IUP 4 ------ 5,000Ha tenement, High CV coal in East Kalimantan
IUP 5 ------ 5,000Ha tenement, High CV coal in East Kalimantan
IUP 6 ------ 740Ha tenement, Mid CV coal in East Kalimantan
IUP 7 ------ 2,329Ha tenement, Mid CV coal in East Kalimantan
IUP 8 ------ 3,361Ha tenement, Mid CV coal in East Kalimantan
IUP 9 ------ 750Ha tenement, 80Ha exploitation, High CV coal in Sumatera
IUP 10 ----- 2,400Ha tenement, 100Ha exploitation, High CV coal in Sumatera
IUP 11 ----- 5,000Ha tenement, 100Ha exploitation, Mid CV coal in East Kalimantan

I will certainly be watching WMN for its potential future Indo coal project acquisitions. Coal outside Australia ATM = good.


----------



## System (10 December 2012)

On December 5, 2012, Western Manganese Limited changed its name to Western Mining Network Limited.


----------



## piggybank (10 September 2014)

Come on everybody - Anyone in this stock or are you too embarrassed to say anything because of having made a 660% return this past year.

The company was issued the other day with a speeding ticket - not surprising given the recent rise. Click on the link if you want to read it:- http://www.stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=WMN&E=ASX&N=690428

I was told by a good chart reader, if you use bollinger bands and they (the bands) get very close (tight), then it is very likely that the price will either go up very quickly (or down). On the cadlestick chart hopefully you can see what I mean...


----------



## System (29 May 2017)

On May 29th, 2017, Western Mining Network Limited (WMN) changed its name and ASX code to European Cobalt Limited (EUC).


----------



## greggles (29 June 2018)

After briefly slipping below support at 6c, European Cobalt has gapped up this morning after the company announced that field reconnaissance at the the Gotthard Adit at the Dobsina Project in Slovakia has identified extensive secondary and sulphide hosted cobalt-nickel-copper mineralisation.

Initial mapping of the mineralisation has been undertaken in order to gain an understanding of the geometry and extent of mineralisation. Channel sampling is underway and bulk sampling is planned to be conducted.


----------



## Cam019 (25 April 2019)

This might be another one of interest for any other specs traders.

Type A and B bullish divergence going on here. Support between 0.019 - 0.023. Wouldn't be surprised to see price keep pulling back into 0.023.. but would want to see it hold. Volume looking good. Just waiting for that no supply confirmation bar. See what transpires.


----------



## Smurf1976 (21 September 2019)

EUC was up significantly on Thursday, closing at 3.3c versus previous day's close at 2.4c and was placed in a trading halt before open on Friday.

Others may know more?


----------



## Smurf1976 (25 September 2019)

Following from the trading halt, this stock is now suspended until 3 October or until an announcement regarding a "material acquisition" whichever comes first.

That's all I know, just quoting the company's announcement.


----------



## Smurf1976 (19 October 2019)

Smurf1976 said:


> Following from the trading halt, this stock is now suspended until 3 October or until an announcement regarding a "material acquisition" whichever comes first.
> 
> That's all I know, just quoting the company's announcement.



Which was extended to the 17th and and has now been extended yet again to the 24th.

Anyone have any thoughts on what's up?

I hold a minor amount.


----------



## Country Lad (19 October 2019)

Smurf1976 said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on what's up?




The company started off years ago exploring for magnesium in West Timor because magnesium was the “in” mineral at the time, and so was coal and so was graphite, so it was having a go at all these. The main effort was the Tamboli graphite project and full of enthusiasm about the high grades they entered into an agreement to buy more tenements.

Unfortunately, it was found that those results were very questionable and the lower grades started the share price decline in March 2016 along with the departure of a couple of directors and the CEO and the termination of the agreements to acquire the additional resource. Of course, a capital raising was needed but it fell short.

Not to worry we will get into our gold tenements. Oops, although we have a workplan ready to action, we forgot to renew the Persada tenement. Better have a few more changes of directors then. Also, let’s have a 1 for 13 split, that should improve things.

Seeing gold is now the “in thing” they acquired a prospective gold portfolio in in the eastern goldfields province in WA.

But wait, cobalt is the flavour of the year so let’s acquire a cobalt project in Slovakia. Better change our name as well.

Now we have a suspension after a please explain why the shares rose 30% and also to announce another “material transaction”.  The 2 are probably related.

The gloss has gone off cobalt so is it a case of changing direction again, maybe back to gold? Or is their cobalt play paying off?  Based on their history I would guess at a change to gold seeing that is now the “in thing”, but with this crowd it could be anything.  Aerospace maybe?


----------



## Smurf1976 (27 October 2019)

Country Lad said:


> The gloss has gone off cobalt so is it a case of changing direction again, maybe back to gold? Or is their cobalt play paying off?  Based on their history I would guess at a change to gold seeing that is now the “in thing”, but with this crowd it could be anything.  Aerospace maybe?




They've given themselves yet another week, now the 31st of October.

At the rate they're going it'll be Christmas. Perhaps that's the new venture - Christmas cards, lights, trees or selling turkeys or something.


----------



## System (22 December 2020)

On December 22nd, 2020, European Cobalt Limited (EUC) changed its name and ASX code to Aston Minerals Limited (ASO).


----------



## greggles (10 March 2021)

Aston Minerals has intersected coarse visible gold during diamond drilling at its Edleston Gold Project in Ontario, Canada.











Not a lot of specifics through yet, but it is worth noting that the gold mineralisation is at depth. Still, there is likely to be more of it down there. The big question is how much?

There are nine more diamond drill holes planned for the current drill program, so no doubt they will reveal much more in due course.

The ASO share price is soaring this morning, currently up 76.5% to 6c.


----------



## barney (12 March 2021)

greggles said:


> Not a lot of specifics through yet, but it is worth noting that the gold mineralisation is at depth. Still, there is likely to be more of it down there. The big question is how much?




These boys are playing in Elephant country it seems!


----------



## Sean K (12 March 2021)

barney said:


> These boys are playing in Elephant country it seems!



Quite a big leap for some 'visible gold'...


----------



## barney (12 March 2021)

Yeah I thought the same thing @kennas 

I had a look a bit further and saw all the huge Gold Mines in their general vicinity.  Very rich mineralization across the board 

Then I saw the "Edison" property they recently acquired has already had $10 million CAD spent on research with the following results

Very wide spread massive low/medium  grade deposit by the looks. Typical of huge deposits. 

I guess the visible gold gives it the possibility of having some high grade areas in the deposit as well

Traders have obviously milked the Announcement but over all, the prospect looks pretty promising.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 March 2021)

barney said:


> These boys are playing in Elephant country it seems!



_There is a mine in North Ontario
Dream comfort memory to spare
And in my mind I still need a stock to go
All my changes are there

Blue, blue windows behind the stars
Yellow moon on the rise
Big birds flying across the sky
Throwing shadows on our eyes_


----------



## barney (12 March 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> _There is a mine in North Ontario
> Dream comfort memory to spare
> And in my mind I still need a stock to go
> All my changes are there
> ...



 

Neil Young fan DF


----------



## greggles (29 March 2021)

ASO share price up 13% today on news that Tolga Kumova has transitioned from Non-Executive Chairman to Executive Chairman of the Company with immediate effect.  

Assay  results from the recent diamond drilling at the Edleston Project can't be far away now.


----------



## Sean K (19 April 2021)

They've 'uncovered' some old drilling assays at Edleston. Nice find. This thing is turning into a very large prospect...


----------



## Sean K (20 April 2021)

And.... the market has loved that news. Geeesh, hard to know which way gravity points these days. I might have to go back to Texas Holdem.


----------



## Sean K (22 April 2021)

Maybe a delayed response to that ann on the 'uncovered' drill results.

I'm still shaking my head at 250m @ 2.5 gt from 75m.

Could be an elephant @barney


----------



## Joe90 (22 April 2021)

Had a bit of a chuckle with the 4000g/t from 362m. That amounts to approx. 13g in the 0.5m core sample.


----------



## barney (22 April 2021)

kennas said:


> I'm still shaking my head at 250m @ 2.5 gt from 75m.




Indeed Kennas.   Chart looks a lot tidier for holders now  

4 bagger in a month and a half. Nice when you're on them. DNH unfortunately


----------



## Sean K (4 May 2021)

The punters think they might have something here.


----------



## Stockbailx (10 May 2021)

Still doing my research on Aston Minerals. Got a lot of respect for its potential....

Aston Minerals is a smaller company with a market capitalization of AU$131m, so it may still be flying under the radar of many institutional investors.   In the chart below, we can see that   institutions are noticeable on the share registry.   Let's delve deeper into each type of owner, to discover more about Aston Minerals.. Is this the start of something great?
.
870.6% Return for the year...

: ASO exceeded the Australian Metals and Mining industry which returned 59.8% over the past year.
: ASO exceeded the Australian Market which returned 36.7% over the past year.


----------



## Sean K (21 May 2021)

Wish stocks I owned finished like this on a Friday. Must get a please explain on Mon, I think.

Not a bad three months.


----------



## Stockbailx (21 May 2021)

If only you could be so fortunate...I've been watching ASO...for bit now, since I last posted on this thread 10 may and then sum. I was curious and very tempted, but it tend to be falling as I can see on the chart. Didn't expect it to return to trend, like the little sharp shooter it is. I wonder what brings it on to behave that way?...


----------



## Sean K (24 May 2021)

Stockybailz said:


> I wonder what brings it on to behave that way?...




Leaky ship I'd say.

Hasn't really responded to the 'visible gold' ramp like previous anns. I'm a bit suspect about this mob to be honest. They're reporting results like they were their own drilling when they're in fact old drilling results that've been 'uncovered'. I reckon someone needs to audit these 'uncovered' results. I mean, 255m @ 2.5g/tn should not have been covered. I smell something.


----------



## Stockbailx (24 May 2021)

Down 10% this morning expect to retrace in the next few days, time the get in on the action?...I'd expect this sharp shooter to bounce through resistance and march forward...".After that visible gold intersected for the second time @Edleston gold project,  Ontario. Canada'''.


----------



## Sean K (22 June 2021)

These guys had 17 DD holes pending assays a month ago. Pretty tardy. 

Struggling to hold support around .15/.16 but like all PMGs has been slammed. Recovered a bit today up 10%.


----------



## Sean K (8 September 2021)

ASO had a bit of a breakout on 27 Aug and then slid sideways.

In TH today pending an ann on some 'Nickel exploration'. But, aren't they exploring for gold at the Edelston _Gold_ Project?? 

I note that they had 17+ DD hole assay results pending as announced in May. *In May*. And they have not released any results since.

Checking back on their anns they did come out with something on 19 Aug about 'targeting Ni-PGE' etc. Perhaps that's what this TH is about. 

But, what happened to all those gold assays from 4 months ago? 

I smell a 🐟


----------



## Sean K (23 December 2021)

You know it's significant, or ramping, when the font's in red.


----------



## Sean K (23 December 2021)

Mr Market obviously thinks this ann is a ramp. Started up slightly, but no volume, and back to yesterday's price. 

I wonder what happened to the gold project they were ramping for so long. Seems like they've just given up and turned into a more trendy Ni company.


----------



## Sean K (19 January 2022)

Are these guys Au or Ni, or what?

At first glance this is an incredibly wide Ni intersection, but low grade. I note they're comparing it to a BHP deposit for comparison to put it in perspective.

Chairman giving a good ramp on you tube.


----------



## Sean K (20 January 2022)

Looks like punters have taken a little notice of yesterday's ann. But, most miners are green, so could just be running with a good day for miners and metals.


----------



## Sean K (14 February 2022)

ASO's Ni discovery seems to have become their focus for the minute. As per the interview above the MD is pretty excited about it. Overly so perhaps. Looks like potential for large volume / low grade. Needs a LOT of volume to turn into a mine. With these intersections at depth that might do it, just need the strike.


----------



## Sean K (28 November 2022)

ASO is leading up to initial MRE of their gold deposit next month.

The MD on Small Caps ramping up the Ni deposit saying it could be one of the largest Ni deposits in the World. It doesn't look like they've done enough drilling to justify that statement to me and the grade is lowish. It's certainly wide and deep and long - 200x500x2000m x 2.6 = 520Mt @ 0.3-0.5%. I think initial MRE for this is out in Dec too.

They're comparing it to BHP's Mt Keith or OZL's Musgrave. Mt Keith is 230Mt @ 0.5%. West Musgrave 390Mt @ 0.3 Ni and 0.3% Cu.

So, maybe it is pretty big. Looks like it'll be bigger than Jaguar at CTM but Jaguar grade is much better.

SP in the toilet, MC around $90m. One of the biggest Ni deposits in the World for under $100m? hmmm

Perhaps once the MREs come out on both projects the market will be alarmed.


----------



## Sean K (5 December 2022)

Punters are starting to speculate that the initial MREs on the gold and Ni deposist this month may be of interest. FInally.


----------



## Sean K (16 December 2022)

Another interview with similar ramps about the size of the nickel deposit. I doubt the dimensions mentioned above will be all mineralised in calculating the JORC. There's only been 60 holes over the length of the deposit. So, it will be very inferred.

Quote "could be a billions tons at low grade or 300Mt at higher grade". Golly, hope he's not having us on. 

Still saying it should be out before Xmas too - next week.

Sounds like the plan is to simply show it's a massive deposit and then sell it.


----------



## Sean K (30 December 2022)

Well, the management have failed to deliver on the promise of an MRE for the gold and Ni projects they're working on. Very untidy and disappointing. They said in Nov that the MREs would be out in mid Dec , and then in mid Dec said by Xmas. Crap comms ASO. I'm almost tempted to dump it because I've lost trust. Makes me wonder what to believe in with this mob.


----------

